# New swirling technique...



## Soapmaker Man (Nov 16, 2008)

Been reading about the newest way to swirl; it is called "The Funnel Swirl Technique."  

Here are a couple I poured Friday evening;

On the left is White Tea & Berries scent, and on the right is a custom blend of mine called Patchouli Overload with pulverized oats.

















Paul :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 16, 2008)

That's pretty cool! Reminds me of cake  !


----------



## Lindy (Nov 16, 2008)

Paul, I've been wanting to try that as well cause I think it's a swirl I might actually be able to do  :? .  Your's look absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## earthmother99 (Nov 16, 2008)

they are so pretty  may just have to buy some


----------



## topcat (Nov 16, 2008)

Paul, they are gorgeous and they DO look good enough to eat Tabitha!  

You have probably seen this tutorial link on Nizzy's site that uses a log mould on its side, with great pics.  It gives a similar result I think.

http://nizzymoulds.com/BLue%20&%20Yellow.htm

Tanya


----------



## naturescauldron (Nov 17, 2008)

omg!  I've got soap envy!  I've been wanting to try that funnel method for a while now!  Way to go Mr Man!  They look great!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deda (Nov 17, 2008)

Very cool!  I love the stamp, too!


----------



## mandolyn (Nov 18, 2008)

8)  Some of them look like the bottom half of a smiley face!


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Nov 21, 2008)

Gorgeous swirls and ditto to the stamp. Very cool !!


----------



## 7053joanne (Nov 23, 2008)

Those look great Paul.  Can I ask what size funnel you used?


----------



## Bunny (Dec 27, 2008)

Those are truly beautiful!


----------



## mlj (Dec 27, 2008)

Wow they are beautiful. I love the effects of the pulverizwd oatmeal. 8) 

Mary Lou


----------



## pepperi27 (Dec 30, 2008)

Those look terrific paul!


----------



## digit (Jan 2, 2009)

I have one of the Patchouli soaps...........yummy!!! Oh yeah, almost forgot...........neener neener.

Digit


----------

